# Site technique Mac INCONTOURNABLE!



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

Vous connaissiez??

Démontages .. réparations ... modifications ... bidouilles sur mac de bureau, portables, péripheriques .. etc .. etc ..

http://www.sterpin.net/dossiers.htm

Mes plus grandes félicitations à l'auteur pour la qualité des photos et descriptions des démontages
Une référence


----------



## Hippocampe (7 Octobre 2005)

Effectivement !!   
Mais ça demande quand même de ne pas être manchot... Le changement de disque dur du Mini, je sais pas si j'aurais le courage de m'y lancer, vu le bras cassé que je suis.


----------



## chupastar (7 Octobre 2005)

Moi j'ai changé le DD de mon iBook, non pas grace au site de sterpin (mais j'aurais pu!) mais grace à un dossier macbidouille dort bien fait.

Je suis moi aussi un bras cassé, mais avec du temps, une bonne explication, et de la patience, on y arrive largement!


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissiez??
> 
> Démontages .. réparations ... modifications ... bidouilles sur mac de bureau, portables, péripheriques .. etc .. etc ..
> 
> ...


Archi bu et rebu 

Par ailleurs, Dédé Sterpin traîne parfois sur ces forums


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Archi bu et rebu
> 
> Par ailleurs, Dédé Sterpin traîne parfois sur ces forums


Faut pas m'en vouloir je savais pas moi ... et les nouveaux non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dédé si tu nous vois?


----------



## Hippocampe (7 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas m'en vouloir je savais pas moi ... et les nouveaux non plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exact, donc une initiative bien utile jo_6466    :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas m'en vouloir je savais pas moi ... et les nouveaux non plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2000 posts et tu ne connais toujours pas la fonction recherche? :mouais:


----------



## jean-lou (7 Octobre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> 2000 posts et tu ne connais toujours pas la fonction recherche? :mouais:



Fonction recherche ? 
Si tu mets Sterpin en mot de recherche, c'est que tu le connais donc bon !!!!    
enfin bon ....
JEanlOu


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Octobre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> 2000 posts et tu ne connais toujours pas la fonction recherche? :mouais:


3000 posts et tu n'as pas encore trouvé la fonction politesse? ... perso j'ai trouvé depuis longtemps


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (8 Octobre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, Dédé Sterpin traîne parfois sur ces forums



De fait, mais c'est assez rare ;-)

J'aime moyen les forums, très moyen, en fait... pas du tout !


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (8 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Dédé si tu nous vois?


Hihi, merci, ceci dit, il y a moyen aussi de me dire merci en privé, c'est plus facile et plus de chance que je le lise ;-)


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (8 Octobre 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Fonction recherche ?
> Si tu mets Sterpin en mot de recherche, c'est que tu le connais donc bon !!!!


De fait, à part moi pour voir qui a envoyé du mond esur mon site, qui fait ce type de recherche?


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Octobre 2005)

Andre_Sterpin a dit:
			
		

> Hihi, merci, ceci dit, il y a moyen aussi de me dire merci en privé, c'est plus facile et plus de chance que je le lise ;-)


Comme quoi il faut croire aux miracles ... tu es là!
Je ne suis pas manchot c'est pourquoi j'apprècie tout particulièrement tes descriptions
J'espère que la suite est prévue .... Inano .... etc ...

Bravo encore pour l'ensemble de ton "oeuvre"  :love:


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (29 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que la suite est prévue .... Inano .... etc .


Bah, je mets en ligne au fur et à mesure de ce qui me passe par les mains, hein ;-)
J'achète pas un truc exprès pour travailler dessus 


> Bravo encore pour l'ensemble de ton "oeuvre"  :love:


Merci!


----------



## tous-les-ex (19 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, Sterpin, 
Nous nous sommes déja croisés, et j'ai déja bien utilisé tes docs, merci encore, j'ai un profond respect pour ton site.
En ce moment, je cherche à résoudre un problème idiot, si je n'en viens pas à bout ( ça me gave de pas trouver tout seul! ), il n'est pas impossible que je t'en parle.
Salut.
jb


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (22 Novembre 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, Sterpin,
> Nous nous sommes déja croisés,... jb



Tous les ex et jb, ça donne pas beaucoup d'infos pour que je trouve où ;-)


----------



## tous-les-ex (22 Novembre 2005)

Nous avons échangé quelques mots sur un forum et tu m'avais répondu.
Ceci dit, je crois te devoir ma passion pour le bricolage des palourdes.
J'en ai actuellement deux,  ( 466se firewire+300 mandarine en panne je suis en train de chercher au métrix pourquoi il ne se passe vraiment rien quand je l'allume, alors que j'ai déja interchangé la carte alim avec l'autre, mais trouver un composant qui a laché la dessus, c'est pas simple ).
Bonne soirée, je n'ai pas encore pu retrouver le truc que je cherche concernant le firmware de ces ibook, alors peut être que je viendrai frapper à ta porte un jour de désespoir lol.
Bonne soirée.
jb


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Salut André  

Petite question si tu me lis un jour!   

Dans un PB12 comment est détecté la fermeture du couvercle provoquant la mise en veille? ... par un aimant? ... à quel endroit?
Merci pour le renseignement ... si tu connais la réponse!


----------



## Toz (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Salut André
> 
> Petite question si tu me lis un jour!
> 
> ...


Excuse-moi, je ne m'appelle pas andré, mais j'ai la réponse.
Il y a un aimant dans la petite fente sous le track pad qui attire le petit crochet situé en haut de l'écran. Quand tu referme tout doucement l'ibook, tu vois surgir le crochet, attiré par l'aimant. Une fois sorti, le crocet peut fermer l'ibook.
Mais si tu aimes le bricolage, il faut déjà être un peu curieux, regarder les choses etc...
Le coup du crochet et de l'aimant, c'est de cette façon que Steve et Jonathan m'emerveillent. Ce soucis du détail pratique et beau.

Met un trombonne en bas de ton track pad, tu verras.
Sinon il y a aussi un aimant en haut de l'iMac G5. Il sert à tenir l'iSight de façon élégante. Aussi.


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Toz a dit:
			
		

> Excuse-moi, je ne m'appelle pas andré, mais j'ai la réponse.
> Il y a un aimant dans la petite fente sous le track pad qui attire le petit crochet situé en haut de l'écran. Quand tu referme tout doucement l'ibook, tu vois surgir le crochet, attiré par l'aimant. Une fois sorti, le crocet peut fermer l'ibook.
> Mais si tu aimes le bricolage, il faut déjà être un peu curieux, regarder les choses etc...
> Le coup du crochet et de l'aimant, c'est de cette façon que Steve et Jonathan m'emerveillent. Ce soucis du détail pratique et beau.
> ...


Merci mais je me rends compte que n'ai pas posé la question de façon correcte
Je voudrais savoir comment est déclenché le mode veille .... quel est le mécanisme qui le provoque ... cela ne semble pas provenir de la charnière ... mais d'où et comment?

Ps : je suis tout autant émerveillé que toi par les inombrables "trouvailles" des ingénieurs de chez Apple


----------



## Toz (29 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais je me rends compte que n'ai pas posé la question de façon correcte
> Je voudrais savoir comment est déclenché le mode veille .... quel est le mécanisme qui le provoque ... cela ne semble pas provenir de la charnière ... mais d'où et comment?
> 
> Ps : je suis tout autant émerveillé que toi par les inombrables "trouvailles" des ingénieurs de chez Apple



Alors je viens de faire l'expérience, et la veille se déclenche avant que le crochet ne sorte. Je penche donc pour une detection de fermeture au niveau de la charnière.
Ou amlors un contact au mercure quelque part ;-)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

Une fessée pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas André Sterpin


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (12 Mai 2006)

Toz a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors un contact au mercure quelque part ;-)


Dans la plupart des mac actuels, il s'agit d'un aimant qui enclenche un contact dans l'écran.


----------



## pacis (12 Mai 2006)

Andre_Sterpin a dit:
			
		

> Dans la plupart des mac actuels, il s'agit d'un aimant qui enclenche un contact dans l'écran.



ça c'est du déterrage de topic, ou je ne m'y connais pas ....


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mai 2006)

Andre_Sterpin a dit:
			
		

> Dans la plupart des mac actuels, il s'agit d'un aimant qui enclenche un contact dans l'écran.


Exact sauf que c'est le contraire .... sur le PB12 l'aimant se trouve sur le montant droit de l'écran à peu près à mi-hauteur (prenez un tournevis et approchez le dans cette zone et vous le constaterez)

si vous rabattez l'écran cet aimant se positionne juste en dessous de la touche "end" ... il doit donc exister un contact là-dessous à cet endroit
(si vous approchez un petit aimant de cette zone l'écran passe effectivement en mode veille)

je cherchais depuis longtemps comment enregistrer le son d'une conference tout en gardant l'écran fermé (enfin presque pour eviter des problèmes de temperature) et voilà que je viens de trouver la solution grâce à toi .... il suffit que je place un petit ruban magnetique (genre étiquette magnetique) orienté en opposition de phase magnetique sur la zone magnétique de l'écran ou sur le clavier

je viens de faire l'essai et cela marche!

merci à  toi André


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2006)

André S (13 ans, prostituée ) a permi d'économiser des milliers d'euros aux gens à travers divers forums


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> André S (13 ans, prostituée ) a permi d'économiser des milliers d'euros aux gens à travers divers forums


Oui ... je suis pour sa statue en bronze virtuel en page d'acceuil de macgé


----------



## apenspel (14 Mai 2006)

Avec tous ces aimants, je sens que je vais faire attention à ne plus laisser traîner ma montre, moi.

Sur l'iBook 14', il se trouve à côté de la touche Enter (au dessus du mange-disque), là où ma montre traînait il y a un instant.

Merci Apple de m'avoir flingué ma Rolex or et diams.


----------



## macinside (14 Mai 2006)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Avec tous ces aimants, je sens que je vais faire attention à ne plus laisser traîner ma montre, moi.
> 
> Sur l'iBook 14', il se trouve à côté de la touche Enter (au dessus du mange-disque), là où ma montre traînait il y a un instant.



pas sur tous  pour les plus récent il est dans l'écran  et c'est pas plus mal


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Mai 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas sur tous  pour les plus récent il est dans l'écran  et c'est pas plus mal


Avis donc aux porteurs de lunettes à montures en acier particulièrement myopes  .... ne pas s'approcher trop prêt de l'écran sinon .... zip! 


:love: :love:


----------

